# STREAMLIGHT Enduro Headlamp - is it worth buying?



## dmz (Aug 20, 2006)

STREAMLIGHT Enduro Headlamp - is it worth buying? It's cheap but is it any good?

http://www.fox-intl.com/searchresult.asp?id=3257

opinions needed


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 20, 2006)

No, spend some more money and get a Streamlight Argo HP headlamp instead. The Enduro (which I think is the same as the River Rock 2AA 0.5W headlamp) sucks, it is the exact opposite of what a good headlamp should be. The beam is way to thight, and it is very blue tinted.

Sigbjoern


----------



## ringzero (Aug 20, 2006)

dmz said:


> STREAMLIGHT Enduro Headlamp - is it worth buying? It's cheap but is it any good? opinions needed



I've had one for several months and I just love it.

FlashlightReviews rates it 4/5 stars, witholding 1 star due to the pronounced blue tint of its beam. Check it out at:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_enduro.htm

If you can live with the bluish beam tint, it's by far the best value headlamp available. An amazing amount of light from a small, lightweight package. Good runtime on high, and amazing runtime on low.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 20, 2006)

I like my RR also (same light).

For the price, it's great.


----------



## cy (Aug 20, 2006)

really like RR/Enduro headlamp, but only because Argo HP had not been released. 

go with Argo HP, substantially better headlamp for $30. RR is an excellent backup unit for dark areas. weakness is low output. advantage is light/copact size. 

both have excellent two stage switch.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 20, 2006)

get the RR... its a decent headlamp for the price... not too bright but 2xAAA what can you expect? Very light weight and is very dim on nimh (which works good as a night stand headlamp for getting ready with your sig. other in bed still)


----------



## GuyZero (Sep 14, 2006)

*Is my Streamlight Enduro defective? Or is there a fix?*

I just got a new Enduro a few days ago and I thin it might be defective. On high power it seems too dim (not near as bright as my Lux Jr.) and it constantly flickers brighter and dimmer. Even just sitting there on a table it flickers, like it has dirty battery contacts, except low mode works flicker free.

Is this typical, or should I return it, or does someone know a fix to try?

Thanks!

Guyzero


----------



## Illum (Sep 14, 2006)

this overly blue tint and dimming... mmm :thinking:


----------



## TMorita (Sep 17, 2006)

Lurveleven said:


> No, spend some more money and get a Streamlight Argo HP headlamp instead. The Enduro (which I think is the same as the River Rock 2AA 0.5W headlamp) sucks, it is the exact opposite of what a good headlamp should be. The beam is way to thight, and it is very blue tinted.
> 
> Sigbjoern


 
That's weird...the Enduro is pretty much exactly what I want in a headlamp.

o Nice tight spot so you can see 100 ft down the trail when you need it
o Enough spill so you can see your immediate surroundings 
o Lightweight so it's not obtrusive
o Lots of runtime (7 hours high, 25 hours low)

I liked it so much I bought three of them.

Toshi


----------



## TMorita (Sep 19, 2006)

BTW, I stumbled across the Enduro for only $11.79. Cheapest I've seen it.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/30943-46152-571.html?pcs=30943

Toshi


----------

